# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  New $180 Ibanez Tenor

## Verne Andru

Looks like Ibanez has come out with another tenor guitar, this one on the very cost-effective side.



http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PFT2NT

Ibanez PFT2 Tenor Acoustic Guitar Features:

- A traditional tenor acoustic guitar that anyone can afford
- C, G, D, A fifths tuning provides movable chords and unique voicings that complement other instruments
- Mini dreadnought body offers plenty of natural acoustic projection
- A perfect instrument for rhythm, lead, and solo playing across a wide range of musical styles
- Mahogany body topped with solid Sitka spruce provides a delightfully warm and complex voice
- Classy touches include white binding, an elegant 2-ring rosette, and real bone nut/compensated saddle

String Type: Steel
Number of Strings: 6
Body Style/Shape: Mini Dreadnought
Left-/Right-handed: Right-handed
Color: Natural
Finish: High Gloss
Top Wood: Spruce
Back & Sides Wood: Mahogany
Body Bracing: X
Neck Wood: Mahogany
Fingerboard Material: Rosewood
Fingerboard Inlay: White Dots
Binding: Black
Number of Frets: 20
Scale Length: 22.83"
Tuning Machines 	Open-Gear Tuners
Bridge Material: Rosewood
Nut/Saddle Material: Bone
Nut Width: 1.181"
Body Length: 16"
Body Width: 13.5"
Body Depth: 3.75"
Strings: D'Addario J-66 Tenor Guitar 80/20 Bronze (.010-.032)

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## zedmando

Cool, I like Ibanez overall (I own two guitars and a bass that are Ibanez)

This one tempts me...
Especially due to the price.

----------


## fox

That is really cheap for a solid top guitar although I very much doubt it will be that price in the UK.

----------


## Chip Stewart

> That is really cheap for a solid top guitar although I very much doubt it will be that price in the UK.


The PFT is a laminated top.  The AVT series has the solid tops.

----------


## fox

Ah yes, I guess just because they quote "Top Wood: Spruce" does not mean solid! 
On a slightly different note ... I notice some very top end guitars now have laminated tops though be it the centre  laminate is some sort of high tech honeycomb material!

----------


## tkdboyd

Just had a Octave mando ebay purchase go south, so I just used this purchase as therapy; I'll have it in a few days. I'll post a review once I know what I am to do with a tenor guitar.

----------

fox

----------


## StuartE

That's a very attractive price for the Ibanez Performance Tenor Guitar.

There's also an AVT tenor with a solid spruce top and pickup from Ibanez which MF has for $399.

Ibanez somewhat oxymoronically calls these mini-Dreadnought; they  also apparently continue to produce  PFT and AVT versions of the parlor tenor guitar.

----------


## Verne Andru

> That's a very attractive price for the Ibanez Performance Tenor Guitar.
> 
> There's also an AVT tenor with a solid spruce top and pickup from Ibanez which MF has for $399.
> 
> Ibanez somewhat oxymoronically calls these mini-Dreadnought; they  also apparently continue to produce  PFT and AVT versions of the parlor tenor guitar.


I can't find anything on a PFT parlor - any links?

The Sweetwater page I linked to shows the PFT mini-dread to have _Mahogany body topped with solid Sitka spruce_ - is that a typo then? [It's also showing 6 strings instead of 4, so maybe they were doing some creative cut and paste]

----------


## StuartE

Ibanez Parlor Tenor Guitar  MF

----------


## Verne Andru

> Ibanez Parlor Tenor Guitar  MF


While that page say's it's a tenor, the pic is for a 6-string and the copy says it has 6 strings. I cannot find anything on Ibanez site about it either, so it's a mystery.

But, a 12-fret to the body parlor - even a laminate - will probably sound fuller than the 14-fret Artwood I'm thinking.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

MF has *this one* at 299.00 with a solid top.

----------


## fox

> Just had a Octave mando ebay purchase go south, so I just used this purchase as therapy; I'll have it in a few days. I'll post a review once I know what I am to do with a tenor guitar.


Please let us know how it performs, i have played a few laminated top classical guitars just recently, they all looked sounded great.

----------


## MdJ

I believe this was posted by a NAMM attendee

IBANEZ TENORS ON MF

Ibanez is producing both body styles (mini-dread and parlour) in laminate top and solid top versions - at budget & mid level price points.

I have not had the pleasure to inspect or play any of them.

Best

MdJ

----------


## Verne Andru

> I believe this was posted by a NAMM attendee
> 
> IBANEZ TENORS ON MF
> 
> Ibanez is producing both body styles (mini-dread and parlour) in laminate top and solid top versions - at budget & mid level price points.


That link also shows the laminate parlor to be called a tenor but the picture and copy are for a 6 string. While the others appear on the Ibanez site, there is no laminate parlor tenor showing in their current lineup.

----------


## MdJ

> Not replacing. Adding to last year's parlor body.


Confusing i admit but - 

Here are pics of the two mini dred models with model # & MSRP tags from NAMM - my uncomfirmed understanding is that the higher priced versions would have solid tops and PUPs ( or options for PUPs) - as well as slightly different bridge designs.

Perfectly possible that ibanez has changed their plans tho....

Moistly,

MdJ

----------


## Verne Andru

The PN1-NT plot thickens.

All the listings for what's billed as the Ibanez Performance PN1-NT Acoustic Tenor - that's on eBay, and the online resellers - show this 6-string parlor:



The listing says:

Body type: Parlor
Scale length: 620mm (24.4)
Number of strings: 6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ibanez-Perfo...item3cf46aa424

When I sent them an email asking why they are calling a 6-string, Les Paul scale parlor guitar a tenor - which has 4 strings - they responded by sending me a copy of the same specs they've listed on their page.

This leads me to believe all resellers are using an erroneous image and a bad features cut-and-paste supplied by Ibanez.

If any of you are in communication with an Ibanez rep, could you seek clarification, please? I like the idea of a $150 tenor, but won't consider buying as long as the picture and specs are out of sync.

----------


## tkdboyd

> Please let us know how it performs, i have played a few laminated top classical guitars just recently, they all looked sounded great.


This is my first experience with a tenor guitar. 

First fit and finish: some scuff marks here and there, weird scuff on the side of the neck by the 5th fret. Overall, it looks nice enough, especially since it cost a total of $193.00, since I live in Indiana and Sweetwater is based in Indiana, I had to pay tax. 

Set up: Has a truss rod, adjustable via the sound hole. I need to loosen the strings, add some graphite to nut and saddle, the A string broke when tuning, I have plenty of strings around the house so put a new one on, tuned it up. Either the factory or Sweetwater did a fine enough job setting it up. The instrument is easy to play. 

Sound: Played "Banks of the Ohio" with double stops up the neck in the key of C, did the same with "You are My Sunshine" in F, I _think_ it sounds good. I need to record it so I can hear it from a different perspective. Tried playing some solo Bach pieces, it will take time to reconfigure my mind around Guitar styled fingering/longer scale with an instrument tuned in 5ths. Played mostly open and three finger "Jethro style" chords. I need to really do a study in Texas Style fiddle tune/Jazz chord progressions to truly utilize this little beast. 

I didn't waste any money. Perfectly usable instrument, looks are good enough, especially given the price point. I am sure the Collings Tenor doesn't have any of the blemishes and sounds ($)3000.00 times better.

If you want to dip your toes without getting soaked, this should be just fine.

----------

fox, 

Mike Barber, 

Verne Andru

----------


## fox

Cool... now you will soon have the bug & start looking at Spruce tops, mahogany tops & maybe even a cedar top....

----------


## tkdboyd

Been playing this thing all morning. It is a blast, and sounds really good.  Sounds unbelievably good for the money!

----------

fox, 

Mike Barber

----------


## Mike Barber

tkdboyd - I'm interested in your thoughts since you've had it in hand for a week or so. I'm seriously thinking about picking one up!

----------


## Themis Paraskevas

What is its tuning?

----------


## fox

If you look at the first post you can see all the specifications including the tuning, CGDA.

----------


## Themis Paraskevas

doesnt it have 6 strings?

----------


## Mike Barber

4 strings:
Ibanez site

I took the plunge and just ordered one.

----------


## tkdboyd

> tkdboyd - I'm interested in your thoughts since you've had it in hand for a week or so. I'm seriously thinking about picking one up!


The only way that you would go wrong is if you have plenty of funds to get a really good one or not enough so that purchasing this would cause you fiscal difficulties. 

Was playing it earlier this morning. Still loving it. Hope you enjoy yours!

----------


## tkdboyd

Parlor version at MF, Stupid Deal of the Day (NFI)

----------


## Jim Garber

> the A string broke when tuning


I was at our local Sam Ash today and they had one, obviously the only tenor guitar in the store. It seemed pretty nice for the price. It was tuned to Chicago (baritone uke) tuning so I tuned it to CGDA and also broke the A string. Very common occurrence I have heard. I think I have to get a bunch of .010 strings for mine. That one also had some funkiness on the low string buzzin around the 3rd fret so I imagine it would need some set up. I would go for the solid top in any case, but I have enough tenors at the moment.

----------


## Verne Andru

If the string is breaking at the tuning machine, check to see that the hole you feed the string through doesn't have sharp edges. If so, sand or file it a bit so the string isn't pulling against an edge that will cut into it.

----------


## TenorMan

Been really eyeballin one of these for an all around busker. And I can't really tell if these have a bone nut and saddle, or plastic ones. Some places say bone, others, plastic.

----------


## Jim Garber

Most place I saw said bone saddle for sure. See if you can  find one locally or call whoever you are ready to order from to make sure. If you have a reliable dealer ships with a proper set up they should be able to tell you for sure. If you are buying from a big box store then you may need a setup anyway and your luthier can replace the parts with bones ones if they are plastic.

----------


## TenorMan

That's what I was thinking, Jim. Buy it, and play the tar out of it, till the plastic wears out, then shell out $160.00 for a new bone nut and saddle. For the price of $180.00 bucks, it is pretty hard to beat. The thing I like about them, besides the price, is that they're all laminate, top included. Built like a tank. It would be able to handle humidity and heat changes out in the wilds of town a lot better than my Blueridge. And for an unbeatable price. And, I like the mini dreadnought shape.

----------

